# [POLL] Ok.... its around the corner! The Nexus 4



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

*LG Nexus 4*​
*Will you be purchasing the Nexus 4?*

Yes, I have been waiting!5751.82%Nope.76.36%Nope, I will be keeping my Samsung Galaxy Nexus.4641.82%


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Who is getting it? Yes, we plan on getting some of these to the developers!

Hit the poll up and let us know your plans!


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll be getting one and Black Exodus will be supported for 4.2 also. Zip theme will be available pretty much straight away.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I'll be getting one. On the fence completely because of the non-removable battery. It's been years since I've had fewer than 3 batteries to go with my daily-driver phone. I just always use the crap out of them!


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am guessing VZW will not be getting the N4.. I will probably end up switching to TMobile and picking one up.


----------



## artvandelay440 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'll see what all Nexus devices become available when my contract is up in May.


----------



## ajfink (Oct 13, 2011)

I might bite the bullet and pick up one off-contract.


----------



## knok (Oct 3, 2011)

I would be picking up one if it was coming to Verizon, but sadly it doesn't look like this will happen


----------



## mikelewis (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm passing on this Nexus and looking forward to a nice spring Nexus (hopefully).


----------



## jkc120 (Feb 14, 2012)

knok said:


> I would be picking up one if it was coming to Verizon, but sadly it doesn't look like this will happen


I'm not sure I'd get one, but if it turned out to be amazing, yes I would if it was on Verizon. But since Verizon will never get another nexus again (they don't deserve one anyway), I guess I'll have to settle for cracked phones and pray for developer support and that I don't buy a phone that gets no dev support like the rezound...because I love me some AOSP.


----------



## baliriot (Sep 13, 2011)

i'll buy nexus 4, but not the 8gb model for sure... not healthy for flashaholic like me...


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have seen/held the device. Its not as bad as you think, the prototypes do no justice for it.


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 18, 2011)

b16 said:


> I have seen/held the device. Its not as bad as you think, the prototypes do no justice for it.


How did you manage that? Did the guy who had the prototype go to the BBQ?

If so, how was the display? Will we miss AMOLED?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I am 100% not buying this device.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nitroz said:


> How did you manage that? Did the guy who had the prototype go to the BBQ?
> 
> If so, how was the display? Will we miss AMOLED?


Can't say









I can say the screen on the finished product is much nicer than the prototype I played with.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I am 100% not buying this device.


/waves jedi hand of marketing

"You will buy this device"

LOL


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm getting it


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

This all works into my grand master plan of ditching Verizon. Heck yeah I'm getting one! I just need to decide if I want to wait Verizon out till next Summer or cut the ties ASAP and make the jump to Strait Talk...

I'm in it more for the pure Android experience, I rooted and rom'd my old phone to get as close as I could to that. Now that I have experienced Android at it's purest with my Nexus 7 and though its somewhat strangled with my Gnex I don't want anything else.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

B16, can you at least say if they will come with more than 8gb?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

b16 said:


> /waves jedi hand of marketing
> 
> "You will buy this device"
> 
> LOL


lol if VzW gets it and gives it to me for free then MAYBE I'll use it.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am also planning on dropping VZW. If there is a 32 gb model then probably. If not then I id be really tempted to buy a Nokia 920.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol if VzW gets it and gives it to me for free then MAYBE I'll use it.


How is the touchwiz treating you these days? Do you feel like you are kindergarten when you use it?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

I will be getting it. I am sure it won't be on Verizon so I will have to switch to T-mobile.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> How is the touchwiz treating you these days? Do you feel like you are kindergarten when you use it?


Touchwiz is actually great especially when you use Nova launcher. It's nice to not need a custom ROM to get extra lockscreen shortcuts, weather on lockscreen, toggles and other customizations when I can do all of that and more stock with touchwiz? Also I'm running a touchwiz ROM that is ICS/JB themed so it's like having a GNex with a better cpu, better gpu, better camera, much better battery, better display and more RAM.


----------



## iceandfire (Jun 29, 2011)

Who wants some XenonHD on this bad boy once it comes out? ;-)

I'll be getting one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ajfink (Oct 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Touchwiz is actually great especially when you use Nova launcher. It's nice to not need a custom ROM to get extra lockscreen shortcuts, weather on lockscreen, toggles and other customizations when I can do all of that and more stock with touchwiz? Also I'm running a touchwiz ROM that is ICS/JB themed so it's like having a GNex with a better cpu, better gpu, better camera, much better battery, better display and more RAM.


Man, to each his/her own, but this is so against what I prefer!

(This is why Android is nice - variety).


----------



## smallsmx3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Spring nexus? The trend has never launched a nexus then launched another...only way this is possible is if the the nexus program is true

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........LG no thanks. I don't care how nice the build quality is. You have screwed me to many times. Also of that back is glass i will be really disappointed in Google for accepting the device as a nexus because it copies the iPhone 4s. And it is probably one of the ugliest devices I've ever seen. Prototype of not I don't sew it getting better.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd be interested if I knew this was the only Nexus phone available next year. There may be others in the pipeline, like maybe a Motorola Nexus, that I would be much more interested in. Here's to a Motorola Nexus RAZR MAXX.​
Like others have said, no matter what my next Nexus is, if Verizon doesn't have it then I will be switching to T-Mobile or StraightTalk. Might do it even if Verizon does get another Nexus.​


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Not on Verizon, so no. I'll be buying a Note 2 this Xmas season.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd rather buy a flip than an lg nexus. Shit even a BlackBerry and I'm not being sarcastic. Lg makes shit. Their TVs suck they failed with the g2x in terms off making it usable for people. F them

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Since Google bought out moto, why didnt they just use moto to make the next nexus device? And why don't they just make every nexus a moto device? U would think they would

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Tidefan22 said:


> Since Google bought out moto, why didnt they just use moto to make the next nexus device? And why don't they just make every nexus a moto device? U would think they would
> 
> Roll Tide!!!


The same reason Microsoft put itself in hot water with the Surface Tablet with, the risk of alienating it's partners. All the hardware partners were a bit upset with the Motorola buyout because they were afraid of Moto getting preferential Android treatment. Making the next Nexus a Moto device would just cement those fears. Google flat out said that Moto would get the same treatment that the other manufacturers get. Do I believe this will always be the case? Not really. Eventually Google will start flexing their Motomuscles, but they'll do so after the other manufacturers have gotten over their fears. And if they are smart they'll do so gradually. HECK! Moto is already trying to push for a more default Android for all devices. If Moto can pull it off they'll be able to have all Moto devices as a near-nexus device. You know, like the Verizon GNex! [/sarcasm]

If Moto can pull that off though... that'll probably be bigger than having a single Moto-Nexus.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I foresee Google saying hey lg so go ahead and make your web os TV and say bye bye to the android ecosystem.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Not a fan of LG smartphones, but I guess I gotta give them a chance at least once. Being that they are a major manufacturer & it will have Nexus support, this looks like LGs chance for me to give them a shot.

I've got good money that says most of the people on here will end up getting one, even though they say they don't like LG phones. Just like the S3. Give it a couple months & everyone will eventually give in.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Not a fan of LG smartphones, but I guess I gotta give them a chance at least once. Being that they are a major manufacturer & it will have Nexus support, this looks like LGs chance for me to give them a shot.
> 
> I've got good money that says most of the people on here will end up getting one, even though they say they don't like LG phones. Just like the S3. Give it a couple months & everyone will eventually give in.


I think that would be true if there weren't rumors of other Nexus phones in the pipeline. If those rumors turn out to be false, then I definitely see people caving to the LG Nexus. If rumors are true, I see plenty of people (like me) holding out to see if Motorola, HTC or even Sony make a Nexus.


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> I think that would be true if there weren't rumors of other Nexus phones in the pipeline. If those rumors turn out to be false, then I definitely see people caving to the LG Nexus. If rumors are true, I see plenty of people (like me) holding out to see if Motorola, HTC or even Sony make a Nexus.


So if no word of multi nexi comes to light at the google nexus conference how long will you hold out before realizing its not happening?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Royboo (Jul 5, 2012)

jkc120 said:


> I'm not sure I'd get one, but if it turned out to be amazing, yes I would if it was on Verizon. But since Verizon will never get another nexus again (they don't deserve one anyway), I guess I'll have to settle for cracked phones and pray for developer support and that I don't buy a phone that gets no dev support like the rezound...because I love me some AOSP.


Why won't Verizon Carry another GNex?!

_/*KingBoo*\_
+^""*Gnex*""^+
\_|¤DroidX¤|_/


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Royboo said:


> Why won't Verizon Carry another GNex?!
> 
> _/*KingBoo*\_
> +^""*Gnex*""^+
> \_|¤DroidX¤|_/


Because they made a mockery of the Nexus name/line.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

It's more like Google would be crazy to let Verizon have another chance to laugh in the face the of Nexus name. Verizon had a big opportunity and they basically went as far into the worst case scenario as they could. It's "better" now, but they already ruined themselves in the eyes of most people. They are probably also the biggest thorn in Moto-Google's side right now. I'd be surprised if we ever see something awesome from Google with them ever again.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> The same reason Microsoft put itself in hot water with the Surface Tablet with, the risk of alienating it's partners. All the hardware partners were a bit upset with the Motorola buyout because they were afraid of Moto getting preferential Android treatment. Making the next Nexus a Moto device would just cement those fears. Google flat out said that Moto would get the same treatment that the other manufacturers get. Do I believe this will always be the case? Not really. Eventually Google will start flexing their Motomuscles, but they'll do so after the other manufacturers have gotten over their fears. And if they are smart they'll do so gradually. HECK! Moto is already trying to push for a more default Android for all devices. If Moto can pull it off they'll be able to have all Moto devices as a near-nexus device. You know, like the Verizon GNex! [/sarcasm]
> 
> If Moto can pull that off though... that'll probably be bigger than having a single Moto-Nexus.


The reason Google hasn't flexed their "Motomuscles" has nothing to do with the partners fears. Google must push all previously planned (pre-buyout) Motorola devices before creating new hardware. We will see a Motorola Nexus by the fourth quarter of 2014.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> It's more like Google would be crazy to let Verizon have another chance to laugh in the face the of Nexus name. Verizon had a big opportunity and they basically went as far into the worst case scenario as they could. It's "better" now, but they already ruined themselves in the eyes of most people. They are probably also the biggest thorn in Moto-Google's side right now. I'd be surprised if we ever see something awesome from Google with them ever again.


This is spot on, Verizon exhibits too much control over LTE and the hardware/firmware needed to run on their network.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Royboo said:


> Why won't Verizon Carry another GNex?!
> 
> _/*KingBoo*\_
> +^""*Gnex*""^+
> \_|¤DroidX¤|_/


My deductive reasoning:

1. Verizon is the only carrier in the world to encrypt the bootloader on the S3. (I believe the note2 as well, but I'm not 100% on that) This clearly shows that Verizon wants nothing to do with unlockable bootloaders.

2. The OG Droid was the first & only phone (2009) to have an unlockable bootloader, until their 2 year contracts were up. Then Verizon allowed the Galaxy Nexus (2011) on their network. My thoughts are, to appease the those same customers that were on the OGD.

Now, I wouldn't say that Verizon will never have a nexus again... However, my money is on Verizon releasing another nexus in late 2013, when the GNex owner's contracts are up, IF they ever allow a Nexus again.

Of course, no one knows what the future holds. The nexus line could become more popular than iCrap & Verizon would be begging for a Nexus. Who knows...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

brkshr said:


> 2. The OG Droid was the first & only phone (2009) to have an unlockable bootloader, until their 2 year contracts were up. Then Verizon allowed the Galaxy Nexus (2011) on their network. My thoughts are, to appease the those same customers that were on the OGD.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


The Samsung Fascinate has an unlocked bootloader...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> The Samsung Fascinate has an unlocked bootloader...


It also had Bing!....


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> It also had Bing!....


YAY! BING!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thinking about it but not sure. I heard moto was working on a pure Google phone for min next year. I may hold out for that if by some chance either if these come to Verizon. But at the moment I am happy with my gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

rooted said:


> This is spot on, Verizon exhibits too much control over LTE and the hardware/firmware needed to run on their network.


Not true at all. Verizon doesn't have much say in LTE as to the allowing of tethering if you have a data package other than unlimited.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> YAY! BING!!!!!!!


I probably wouldn't know the joys of rooting if it weren't for this.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Not true at all. Verizon doesn't have much say in LTE as to the allowing of tethering if you have a data package other than unlimited.
> 
> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


I don't know why you think this. Verizon is a member of ATIS and a 3GPP individual member.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

rooted said:


> I don't know why you think this. Verizon is a member of ATIS and a 3GPP individual member.


Because they're not listed as being a major LTE patent owner is my guess. Being a member of a club is a bit different than being an owner.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

yarly said:


> Because they're not listed as being a major LTE patent owner is my guess. Being a member of a club is a bit different than being an owner.


Joe Rostock is the Vice President & Chief Technologist of ATIS and a 25 year Verizon employee.

Thanks for the link but manipulation of the technology is what I'm arguing not the actual creation of the technology being used.

Verizon controls LTE.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

I apologize to the OP for being off topic. I don't like LG but if the device is worthy of being called Nexus I'm in for one.


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

I want this to come on Verizon..... Its sad to say, but im in for the long haul on verizon. The other networks just pale in comparison. Att = dropped calls/ wonky voice/ inconsistent data.

Sprints network is HORRIBLE here... not a chance.

T-mobile..... You lose signal when you go inside.

Plus its a bad bad bad idea to switch carriers just for a phone... Pick your carrier first, then your phone.

I always say, if i cant afford verizon I will just drop down to page plus on the 55 and enjoy 2 gigs of 3G..

The other networks just flat out suck here in Tallahassee


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> Plus its a bad bad bad idea to switch carriers just for a phone... Pick your carrier first, then your phone.


100% agree and unfortunately the evil VzW has the best coverage hands down.


----------



## thephantom (Jul 22, 2012)

Waiting for this.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

If the information that is leaking out is true, I will be sticking with the Galaxy Nexus for Verizon and waiting for the next Nexus installment after the 4th Nexus device. I am not impressed with a phone that has only 8GB and 16GB options (hoping for upgrades to 32 or 64 GB in the near future). Also, there is no mention of LTE on these devices yet. If that continues to be true, then I am DEFINITIVELY not going to pick up the LG nexus variant...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> The Samsung Fascinate has an unlocked bootloader...


That's new on me! Did it come unlockable? Or was there a leaked bootloader, like the S3 got?

I'm guessing it was leaked. Which would mean my point is still valid.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Latest on the 3 new Nexi'.

Btw, no mention of anything other than the LG phone.

http://officialandroid.blogspot.com/2012/10/nexus-best-of-google-now-in-three-sizes.html?m=1

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Definitely getting this! I don't think google designed the phone for the masses, and you can tell they are trying to stay as far away from apple as they can.


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> 100% agree and unfortunately the evil VzW has the best coverage hands down.


BINGO!!

I love having unlimited LTE data, when in the area where I live, Tmobile only has edge!

That being said however.. for me personally even from a hardware perspective only the Nexus 4 is not worth upgrading from Galaxy Nexus. 16GB is not enough storage for me to live comfy - especially if I were to not have unlimited data. Also the small batter y that IS NOT REMOVABLE! I know it won't have the drain of LTE weighing it down but come on, I go through 3-5 batts a day with my Gnex, and have been swapping my batts for years with every android phone I have had, it has just been my way of life.

At this point the ONLY plus I see this device having over a 32GB Gnex owner is the improved camera (but I dont take pics); the extra 1 gig of RAM, new GPU as well... and I guess a better CPU, but tbh I dont think a quad core is needed just yet.

Def count my vote for not getting this phone!


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

i will not buy the new nexus. no removable battery, and it is made by LG. hell no... i will not be buying. very happy with my gnex. google should have used samsung or motorola.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

brkshr said:


> That's new on me! Did it come unlockable? Or was there a leaked bootloader, like the S3 got?
> 
> I'm guessing it was leaked. Which would mean my point is still valid.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Unlocked from the get-go.


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

only if came with 32GB of storage


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

No Verizon, No LTE... End of story, this nexus is a flat out DUD! Only remotely useful to the people who rock the T-Mobile HSPA+ 42mpbs In solid big cities..

For everyone else, its a #Huge Fail.

I just got my nexus 3-4 months ago, so i wasn't gonna upgrade anyways. My G-Nex has been nothing short of spectacular.

Waiting for next years or the next Nexus that Verizon releases....


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is 15 minutes worth of Nexus 4 information


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> No Verizon, No LTE... End of story, this nexus is a flat out DUD! Only remotely useful to the people who rock the T-Mobile HSPA+ 42mpbs In solid big cities..
> 
> For everyone else, its a #Huge Fail.
> 
> ...


You are going to have your GNex a long long long long long long looooooonnnnnnnnng time. Jesus will be back before VZW gets another nexus.


----------



## paradoxical3 (Aug 11, 2012)

What a clusterfuck of a phone.

1. No LTE = instant no-buy
2. No removable battery = instant no buy
3. 16GB max storage = instant no buy
4. No SD card slot = not a deal breaker, but sucks

Seriously. Google's tag line should be, "The Nexus 4. So iPhone 5 users can laugh at you."


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

paradoxical3 said:


> What a clusterfuck of a phone.
> 
> 1. No LTE = instant no-buy
> 2. No removable battery = instant no buy
> ...


Definitely seems to be geared towards mass market. Glass on the back almost guarantees an impending Apple infringement suit, it seems as if Google looks at these suits as free advertising.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> I want this to come on Verizon..... Its sad to say, but im in for the long haul on verizon. The other networks just pale in comparison. Att = dropped calls/ wonky voice/ inconsistent data.
> 
> Sprints network is HORRIBLE here... not a chance.
> 
> ...


Seems to be a T-Mobile network exclusive in the US anyway.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Will I be able to buy it in any stores on the 13th? Or is my only option to order on the 13th in the play store and wait for shipping?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

rooted said:


> Seems to be a T-Mobile network exclusive in the US anyway.


What? Where does Google say its exclusive to T-Mobile in the us? A part of their not using lte is to have the phone available on as many carrierers as soon as possible....


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

T-Mobile is a guess, I hear it won't be available to AT&T or Verizon.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

So I can walk into a T-Mobile store buy it for $350 and leave without a contract?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

rooted said:


> T-Mobile is a guess, I hear it won't be available to AT&T or Verizon.


It works on t-mobile and AT&T. Works on pretty much any GSM carrier.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

winner00 said:


> It works on t-mobile and AT&T. Works on pretty much any GSM carrier.


Right because it is unlocked. What I'm wondering is where can I get my hands on one on the 13th to avoid waiting for shipping.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

rooted said:


> T-Mobile is a guess, I hear it won't be available to AT&T or Verizon.


They just aren't making carrier specific versions, hence the lack of lte support.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Barf said:


> They just aren't making carrier specific versions, hence the lack of lte support.


I see that it's an unlocked device only, I did not know earlier.

edit

There is a specific T-Mobile variation.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

darkrom said:


> Right because it is unlocked. What I'm wondering is where can I get my hands on one on the 13th to avoid waiting for shipping.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You can pick one up from the t-mobile store on the 14th but not sure if you can buy it with no contract there.


----------



## rootbrain (Dec 23, 2011)

DrewM25 said:


> I am guessing VZW will not be getting the N4.. I will probably end up switching to TMobile and picking one up.


I'll wait for LTE version. Have no desire to use "old" Tech HSPA LOL.

And T-Mobile? Ya sure. Some chick speeding through city streets on her pink "breast cancer awareness" motorcycle ride won't make me switch. Their coverage sucks.

Rootbrain


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

rootbrain said:


> I'll wait for LTE version. Have no desire to use "old" Tech HSPA LOL.
> 
> And T-Mobile? Ya sure. Some chick speeding through city streets on her pink "breast cancer awareness" motorcycle ride won't make me switch. Their coverage sucks.
> 
> Rootbrain


But dude, she's hot.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

winner00 said:


> You can pick one up from the t-mobile store on the 14th but not sure if you can buy it with no contract there.


At $199 on a two year contract it seems you will not, certainly would be more than $299.

What provider will you be using Tyler?


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

In my opinion the Nexus 4 is a step backwards. No 4G LTE. Its already outdated. Sure its quad core processor but with 3G speeds that's like driving a Porsche on city streets in 2nd gear.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Unlocked from the get-go.


I can't believe I didn't know that. Thanks for the lesson...


----------



## Thats (Aug 1, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> In my opinion the Nexus 4 is a step backwards. No 4G LTE. Its already outdated. Sure its quad core processor but with 3G speeds that's like driving a Porsche on city streets in 2nd gear.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I am so sick of hearing this argument. Verizon WILL NOT be getting another Nexus, and they are really the only carrier that has LTE coverage that's worth building phones for. Google knows this. If you haven't even tried HSPA+42, you can't talk shit. I love my GSM Nexus, and I will be upgrading to the Nexus 4, it is an upgrade it all ways minus the fact I can't remove the battery. I am in the camp that HSPA+ > LTE. All Day, everyday.

This is all coming from an early adopter to VZW's LTE technology in the Thunderbolt and then the Galaxy Nexus. HSPA+ and LTE can't even be compared for a user experience. HSPA+ allows you to use your phone all day long.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

rooted said:


> At $199 on a two year contract it seems you will not, certainly would be more than $299.
> 
> What provider will you be using Tyler?


I will be switching to t-mobile and use there $30 a month plan. Buying the N4 from the play store on the 13th.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thats said:


> I am so sick of hearing this argument. Verizon WILL NOT be getting another Nexus, and they are really the only carrier that has LTE coverage that's worth building phones for. Google knows this. If you haven't even tried HSPA+42, you can't talk shit. I love my GSM Nexus, and I will be upgrading to the Nexus 4, it is an upgrade it all ways minus the fact I can't remove the battery. I am in the camp that HSPA+ > LTE. All Day, everyday.
> 
> This is all coming from an early adopter to VZW's LTE technology in the Thunderbolt and then the Galaxy Nexus. HSPA+ and LTE can't even be compared for a user experience. HSPA+ allows you to use your phone all day long.


Uh... pretty sure I didn't mention VZW anywhere. The other 2 major carriers in US have LTE & all carriers are switching to LTE as its the future. I don't remember ever hearing anyone say man I hope this phone has HSPA+ when its launched. Not one person I know has T-Mobile where I live. Never heard one person say its good.
Didn't everyone rip Apple for releasing last years iPhone without LTE? But its cool on the Nexus 4? Motorola seems capable of making a LTE phone able to last all day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

winner00 said:


> I will be switching to t-mobile and use there $30 a month plan. Buying the N4 from the play store on the 13th.


Where might I find this plan. I can't find it on their website.


----------



## theonlycosmic (Feb 1, 2012)

rebretz000 said:


> Uh... pretty sure I didn't mention VZW anywhere. The other 2 major carriers in US have LTE & all carriers are switching to LTE as its the future. I don't remember ever hearing anyone say man I hope this phone has HSPA+ when its launched. Not one person I know has T-Mobile where I live. Never heard one person say its good.
> Didn't everyone rip Apple for releasing last years iPhone without LTE? But its cool on the Nexus 4? Motorola seems capable of making a LTE phone able to last all day.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Dude, you realize that Google is a world market right? They don't just focus on the U.S. They are trying to make the phone a cheap yet superior phone that satisfies the user. No LTE radio, better battery life, less connection problems. Most countries don't have LTE yet, so why make a separate phone model just for us LTE users. And btw, only Verizon android users made fun of Verizon iPhone users because they had LTE while the iPhone users didn't. IPhone AT&T users didn't get made fun of because AT&T didn't have LTE until just recently. So your iPhone argument is invalid. And how is it yesterdays technology? More than half of the world runs on GSM networks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave778 (Sep 25, 2011)

iceandfire said:


> Who wants some XenonHD on this bad boy once it comes out? ;-)
> 
> I'll be getting one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


OH HELL YEAH!


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

theonlycosmic said:


> Dude, you realize that Google is a world market right? They don't just focus on the U.S. They are trying to make the phone a cheap yet superior phone that satisfies the user. No LTE radio, better battery life, less connection problems. Most countries don't have LTE yet, so why make a separate phone model just for us LTE users. And btw, only Verizon android users made fun of Verizon iPhone users because they had LTE while the iPhone users didn't. IPhone AT&T users didn't get made fun of because AT&T didn't have LTE until just recently. So your iPhone argument is invalid. And how is it yesterdays technology? More than half of the world runs on GSM networks.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Google's a world market...really...no shit.
Yesterday's technology.... I have 4G LTE so I'm already on tomorrows technology.

Yeah they made it cheap but not superior at all. How many T-Mobile markets actually have HSPA+? They say 163 or so but they're all so close in the same area. There's a reason T-Mobile is an after thought in the US market. So the LG Nexus is a fancy 3G phone. For the US at least.

I gave my opinion that I thought the Nexus 4 is sub par and everyone gets pissy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickstang (Feb 6, 2012)

While I love my Nexus, if Google says it's not cost effective to make an LTE phone for Verizon, I'll wait for another phone. I doubt they'll change their minds. Seems to me they were pretty straight forward on Android Police as to why they aren't doing it.

You also have to remember that Google makes & has made tons of money without a phone. I think for them it's just something extra.

I'm sure another company in a few months will have another bad ass phone that it won't be a big deal. Google will sell what they sell on GSM networks, maybe make a little more then with the current one because of costs, then call it good.

For me, I'm not going to get upset if it doesn't come to Verizon. Verizon is solid where I live, so the coverage is the most important to me. The phone comes next.

Sent from my 4.1.2 JB Beast
I can killz iPhone?


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

winner00 said:


> I will be switching to t-mobile and use there $30 a month plan. Buying the N4 from the play store on the 13th.


I was/am very skeptical about this device but for the price why not.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

rooted said:


> I was/am very skeptical about this device but for the price why not.


Merry Turkey Day..??


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Look at it this way..for $299 you can have your cake (S3/Galaxy Nexus w/unlimited 4G) and eat it too (Nexus 4 for development or whatnot with a Straight Talk sim).

No tradeoff necessary and you have that comfy feeling of owning the newest and/or best Android experience.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

winner00 said:


> I will be switching to t-mobile and use there $30 a month plan. Buying the N4 from the play store on the 13th.


Hows the tmo coverage up there? In he southern part of the state it sucks. Only 2g data.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

ROM_Ulan said:


> Where might I find this plan. I can't find it on their website.


Here: http://prepaid-phones.t-mobile.com/monthly-4g-plans


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Hows the tmo coverage up there? In he southern part of the state it sucks. Only 2g data.


My friends on t-mobile get 4 bars around my house and I only get 2 on Verizon. Will have to compare it with them when I am with them places.


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

I just got my GNex a couple of months ago, and while I'm bummed to read for an extra $50 I could have had the equivalent Nexus 4, I will be sticking with my GNex. I figured I could sell my phone, but the performance is already miles ahead of my old Defy, and a quad-core on the 4 would make me impatient/annoyed if I ever encountered lag.

Also, the design is the same and there's no removable battery.

I'm just going to try and have my sister buy it as the specs are just as good, if not better than the Lumia 920 she wants, and it's also around half the price of it.


----------



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

Won't be getting one partly because its not in verizon. But even if it was I wouldn't get one because in general its a crap device for someone like me.
It would be like downgrading from my gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm willing to bet that the real reason Google left out LTE, is because of it's closed source nature. They can't (shouldn't) release a 'developer' phone & have part of it be hindered by proprietary software that they can't release source for. That's what happened with the VZW GNex. The Nexus line of phones are 'developer' phones first.

Edit: Disregard, I'm wrong & thinking about cdma. Don't mind me, it's too early...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I'm willing to bet that the real reason Google left out LTE, is because of it's closed source nature. They can't (shouldn't) release a 'developer' phone & have part of it be hindered by proprietary software that they can't release source for. That's what happened with the VZW GNex. The Nexus line of phones are 'developer' phones first.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Brkshr don't fail me now! You're smarter than that.


----------



## Doodoostains (Jul 17, 2011)

Does anyone know how T-Mobile's service is in Northern VA?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Barf said:


> Brkshr don't fail me now! You're smarter than that.


You're right







I'm talking out of my ass this morning. I shouldn't be posting this early!

Edit: I was thinking about cdma

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Doodoostains said:


> Does anyone know how T-Mobile's service is in Northern VA?


Y U NOT CHECK MAP???

http://www.t-mobile.com/coverage/pcc.aspx


----------



## Doodoostains (Jul 17, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Y U NOT CHECK MAP???
> 
> http://www.t-mobile....verage/pcc.aspx


Cause I read that map was full of crap!


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Doodoostains said:


> Cause I read that map was full of crap!


You are probably right. It is accurate for my area though.


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Doodoostains said:


> Does anyone know how T-Mobile's service is in Northern VA?


I live in Woodbridge VA and I have excellent service from here all the way up to dc where I work. If you start going to the west some you will get edge but 99% of the time I'm in 4g

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Pass....16gb max and no SD slot?? Cloud does no good if i get crappy or no service. No LTE, again don't care how fast HSDPA+ is if we get crap service/reception in San Diego. Never owned an LG so I can't speak on build quality. Non removable battery sucks but not a deal breaker for me.

I really tried to give GSM a chance with the Maguro. Both my gf and I really wanted to like it but the reception was terrible on TMo. Had to return both phones unfortunately. Glad I waited to sell my Toro, gave it to the gf and picked up the S3.

For shame...I love nexus devices. The screen and hardware specs sound badass and the price is great. The grouper will have to hold me over.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> Pass....16gb max and no SD slot?? Cloud does no good if i get crappy or no service. No LTE, again don't care how fast HSDPA+ is if we get crap service/reception in San Diego. Never owned an LG so I can't speak on build quality. Non removable battery sucks but not a deal breaker for me.
> 
> I really tried to give GSM a chance with the Maguro. Both my gf and I really wanted to like it but the reception was terrible on TMo. Had to return both phones unfortunately. Glad I waited to sell my Toro, gave it to the gf and picked up the S3.
> 
> ...


What about AT&T?


----------



## Lokifish Marz (Apr 22, 2012)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> like maybe a Motorola Nexus, that I would be much more interested in. Here's to a Motorola Nexus RAZR MAXX.


Oh god I hope not. You could not give me anything Moto at this point. I'm waiting on a replacement battery for my backup Hero so I can send both my Moto's and the $$$$ in accessories back to Moto wrapped in dog poo. Seeing we are in the Dark Ages of Tech with regards to cellphones I sworn off any phone purchases and will make use of that drawer of old flip phones I have. The only way you will get a new phone in my hands is a dev device contribution.


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Honestly.... I'm on the fence. I have to see how T-Mo's coverage is in the SoCal/Oceanside area. I'm thinking of putting a military hold on my verizon contract because I'm a Marine and trying out the N4 to see how I like it.

And to those who are staying simply for their grandfathered unlimited contracts... do you REALLY use more than like 4GB regularly? On my plan even with wifi tethering I am below 4GB almost always. But then again I don't try to use my phone as my main source of internet.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Jiibus said:


> Honestly.... I'm on the fence. I have to see how T-Mo's coverage is in the SoCal/Oceanside area. I'm thinking of putting a military hold on my verizon contract because I'm a Marine and trying out the N4 to see how I like it.
> 
> And to those who are staying simply for their grandfathered unlimited contracts... do you REALLY use more than like 4GB regularly? On my plan even with wifi tethering I am below 4GB almost always. But then again I don't try to use my phone as my main source of internet.


If you use YouTube it is extremely easy to pass the 4 gigabyte mark, other than that I don't generally pass 4/5 gig a month thanks to the CyanDelta app...flashing nightlies was eating 4+ gigabyte a month alone.

I have unlimited data but like to keep it within reason.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

DroidBUrgundy said:


> BINGO!!
> 
> I love having unlimited LTE data, when in the area where I live, Tmobile only has edge!
> 
> ...


I also have VZW with unlimited data and I can't image paying full price for a phone every couple of years just to keep unlimited data. What are your plans with that?


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

rooted said:


> Definitely seems to be geared towards mass market. Glass on the back almost guarantees an impending Apple infringement suit, it seems as if Google looks at these suits as free advertising.


I wonder if they had to add the glitter to avoid a lawsuit.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

ROM_Ulan said:


> Where might I find this plan. I can't find it on their website.


http://prepaid-phones.t-mobile.com/monthly-4g-plans


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Man....wife and I mainly text with our smart phones and rarely use 200 minutes. But due to some out of network friends with Verizon you have to have a certain plan to get friends and family deal. Switching to t mobile monthly 60.00 a month vs 194.00......bye bye big red.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

skinien said:


> I wonder if they had to add the glitter to avoid a lawsuit.


Lol, perhaps that will be their defense.


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

mcp770 said:


> Man....wife and I mainly text with our smart phones and rarely use 200 minutes. But due to some out of network friends with Verizon you have to have a certain plan to get friends and family deal. Switching to t mobile monthly 60.00 a month vs 194.00......bye bye big red.


I did the exact same thing!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes I'll be getting it, but I'll also be keeping my Gnex!


----------



## Teejai (Aug 28, 2011)

Still amazes me with the whole LTE debate. In Aus. we have 4G or LTE and I even have have coverage in my smallish city. Over here though having more than 1-3gb of data is expensive and without having unlimited data I'm not sure what you all need so urgently at 20mb/s or faster. Anyway, I currently have a Samsung GS2 (hacked up to 4.1.2, but not stable) and I so want a phone that is up to date! What is holding me back though is battery life. In 2012 I don't want to HAVE to charge my phone before I go to sleep. The nexus 4 looks amazing, Android 4.2 looks amazing, why can't battery life be more of a focus? A nexus 4 with a 2500mah would have hardly weighed anymore and lasted forever, yet thin and lite must win.

I'm struggling with between a Ravar HD (no maxx over here) or the Nexus. I really hope Google update the review phones before release so we can have an informed decisions.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

skinien said:


> I also have VZW with unlimited data and I can't image paying full price for a phone every couple of years just to keep unlimited data. What are your plans with that?


$600 spread out over 24 months isn't all that much...comes out to $25/month.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

nhat said:


> $600 spread out over 24 months isn't all that much...comes out to $25/month.


Which is not the actual price difference between plans. On T-Mobile its about a $50/month difference between the pre-paid with 5GB data and the contract. Over 24 months that's $1200 or 4 8GB Nexus 4's. And if one saves up that difference you can afford a new major manufacturer flagship (like SGSIII or One X) once a year purchased outright. Not to mention that if you upgrade at the end of two years on contract you're still paying an additional $300 for the device. So if you go with the T-Mo monthly plan vs contract plan you can get a brand new unlocked device every year and still save $300 every two years. I call that winning. Especially right now when people can get in on this sort of system for so cheap with as great a phone as the N4 looks like it will be.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

Whoops, I misunderstood nhat's comment.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Let's do a little math here. I've been doing this in my head for months now, but not with the actual numbers. Let's see what I get here. I'm using the Galaxy S III for my example here since it's still newer and everything.
I'm also using T-Mobile's rates here cause they had the most friendly site to go through just to look.

I just went through the process for looking at unlimited 4G data, unlimited talk, and unlimited text. The monthly bill would be $89.99 for one person. You also get a one time activation fee ($35 added to the first bill) and still have to buy the subsidized phone ($379.99)
You are looking at $2159.76 for 2 years just from the bill alone, and $2574.75 total once you add in the phone and the fee.

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-GT-i9300-Factory-Unlocked-Smartphone/dp/B0089VXVJO/ref=sr_1_1?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1352432675&sr=1-1&keywords=galaxy+s+iii+32gb
Right now it's $623 for a Galaxy S III on Amazon, no discounts. Let's say you go with Straight Talk because you still want the unlimited everything. That's $45/month + $15 for the sim card. $1080 for 2 years and $1718 after you add in the phone and sim card.

$2575 vs $1718. That's roughly an $857 difference for pretty much the same thing. Technically it's even still the same network too unless you go with an AT&T Straight Talk sim. For me that's like saving an entire month's pay.

Yeah, I just basically restated what other people have said, but I wanted to do all the numbers. I'm happy to say my thinking before was somewhat close, though I was going with bigger numbers before for the carrier. T-Mobile actually had some not too terrible prices compared with what I remember Verizon doing to me way back when I had my own plan. The fun part here is that with the Nexus 4 you can almost cut the phone price in half depending on what storage size you go with.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> Let's do a little math here. I've been doing this in my head for months now, but not with the actual numbers. Let's see what I get here. I'm using the Galaxy S III for my example here since it's still newer and everything.
> I'm also using T-Mobile's rates here cause they had the most friendly site to go through just to look.
> 
> I just went through the process for looking at unlimited 4G data, unlimited talk, and unlimited text. The monthly bill would be $89.99 for one person. You also get a one time activation fee ($35 added to the first bill) and still have to buy the subsidized phone ($379.99)
> ...


My favorite part about this is $857 saved means you could by the (hypothetical) SGSIV or N5 in one year, instead of waiting two!


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

That was actually the first thing I noticed after doing that math. XD
You'd even still have $200 left!


----------



## Michealtbh (Apr 21, 2012)

Going to sell my HOX to fund one. Hopefully I make enough to cover the 16GB model as I'm broke!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nhat said:


> $600 spread out over 24 months isn't all that much...comes out to $25/month.


Price of the phone isn't a big deal so much as the price of your data + phone plan. The phone plan price of most carriers is set up for those subsidizing their phones so Verizon and whomever recoups the cost. Now if they took off some of the cost if you bring your own phone like some do, then that would be more fair, but not much one can do.


----------



## Leandros (Feb 6, 2012)

Who managed to get one? I tried to order one for about 6 or 7 times. Always got errors ... I want my Nexus 4, I'am impatient.


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Leandros said:


> Who managed to get one? I tried to order one for about 6 or 7 times. Always got errors ... I want my Nexus 4, I'am impatient.


I got the 16gb

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

